# Newbie roof repair questions



## didntdoit (Jun 22, 2011)

We just purchased a 29' Gulfstream MH,it was parked under a tree and has some tears in the roof.Most of the damage is in the forward section but I noticed that it is separating from the edge on the right side.My initial thought was to replace the first 10-12' but after looking at it I decided that in the long run I would be time/money ahead to do it all.I read the roof repair sticky and got some good info from it.My question is where is the best place to buy the rubber roofing?Also what about topping the roof with some 1/4" plywood to have a fresh surface to bond to?I plan on replacing the vent covers and the shower skylight at the same time.I want to get it right the first time so I don't have any future problems.I'm pretty handy and have no doubts about doing this myself and have all the equipment to do it.How about some advice/suggestions for the new guy.

Thanks


----------

